# I know, I know, more help needed?



## reebz (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm on Purity Base, system version 5.7.893.XT875. I'd like to get on the OTA to .902 but am a little confused. I was going to try Bionic Path Saver, http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/9906-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method/, but multiupload doesn't appear to be working. I found another Bionic Path Saver at XDA, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1450836. I'm not sure if it's the correct one. If it is the right file, p3droid's instructions say to double click the runme file, but there's no runme file in that download. I've been reading the fourms for a few hours but don't seem to be getting any closer to finding what'd I like to know. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here-windowsmaclinux-support/

Use the first link or the mirror. You will need RSD lite and Motorola drivers. Have your phone in bootloader and when you search for the file to use in RSD use the targadefault xml file that came with the download and start. This will put you back on 5.5.886. Then your on the upgrade path. Petes root tool would not work for me so when I took the 5.5.893 ota I used rota893 to root. Then forever rooted using root explorer and took the 902 ota and remained rooted. Hope this helps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I followed the instructions in the "getting back on OTA update path " and it worked great. I will admit it took me atleast 5 different tries to get it right, but it did work. I'm now .902 rooted. Also, i used the mirror 2 link just last weekend.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Download the fxz 902 file. and rsd to 902.


----------

